# T-Shirts Split on Image-Why?



## elisec (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the first time I have silk screened anything. Half of the 10 t-shirts I made split vertically through the center of the image. Is this because I ironed them for too long?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## elisec (Aug 2, 2016)

The directions for posting images says that 'The "Manage Attachments" link is located under the "Submit Reply" "Preview Post" buttons on the posting screen, under the "Addtional Options" area' but it's not appearing on my screen. I am logged in, and there is an option to post video (Fancy Media Options), but not to manage attachments. Ideas?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Click the 'Go Advanced' button. See it now?


----------



## elisec (Aug 2, 2016)

Unfortunately these are the only Advanced Options:

Miscellaneous Options
Automatically parse links in text
Automatically retrieve titles from external links
Disable smilies in text
Fancy Media Options
Use Fancy media options (for posting videos)
Thread Subscription
Notification Type:

Rate Thread
If you like, you can add a score for this thread.

Submit Reply Preview Post


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It might be because you're new. It may require a certain number of posts first.

Email me the picture and I will upload it. joe at splathead dot com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

OK here is the picture. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

OK. You're not screenprinting this. Are you using transfers? It looks like you've overheated the shirt in the center and that caused it to split.


----------



## elisec (Aug 2, 2016)

I am using Speedball's photo emulsion and ink method. The instructions are to heat it 3-5 minutes on each side, and just to be safe I did 5 minutes on each side. However, too much heat is the only cause I can think of. I find it interesting that all the shirts that split did so in the exact same spot!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you know how old the shirts are? I've had black shirts do this to me after sitting in storage for a few years.

If you have any blanks left, do some stretching on it and see if it rips.


----------



## elisec (Aug 2, 2016)

They are brand new, thanks!


----------

